# Can you feel your cervix dilate?



## wavescrash

I saw my OB on Thursday at 34+1. She did an internal exam because I'd been having lots of rectal and cervical pain and pressure for a couple days. Found out I'm 2cm dilated, she didn't mention effacement or anything like that. Sent me to L&D where they administered an NST & the group B strep swab a couple weeks earlier than normal because (according to the on-call OB) my OB must think I'm going to deliver early. My first baby was 10 days early, my second was 13 days early so I wouldn't be entirely surprised.

Anyway after the appointment and L&D, I felt absolutely horrible. Lots of pain and pressure and just not right. Today I felt pretty uncomfortable but I'm sure a lot of it had to do with the baby's position but I've had so many different pains in my cervix and a little bit more rectal pain or pressure. Some of the pains I can tell are definitely just baby hitting things but some of them don't feel like the baby at all.

I've also had some low back pain but again... could be her positioning.


Anyway... I've just had lots of weird cervical pains and now it just kinda feels like my cervix is gaping open when I stand/walk. I haven't checked it myself but just standing there, I feel like I'm wide open down there and it's such a weird feeling. Just wondering if anyone's experienced something similar and wound up dilating more?


----------



## Kay0102

Dint want to read and run I cant say I've experienced anything similar. Hoping baby stays put as long as poss for you x


----------



## baby1wanted

I've always wondered this, seems odd to me that your cervix can open several centimetres without you noticing :haha: FTM here so can't answer your question though sorry!


----------



## gatormom2tots

I got this way with my last and when my doc checked me it was because it was how low the baby was sitting. She couldn't get me a "full" picture of dilation because she was scared of accidently stripping my membranes because baby was so low. We were trying to hold on a few days until in-laws got there.

I went on to deliver the next afternoon (about an hour after in-laws got to town after driving straight through the night!)


----------



## Erised

I can't say I felt my cervix dilate with either of my previous pregnancies, not until way after having contractions anyway. As for being 2 cm dilated, I was told after my first that it's possible to be several cm dilated for weeks in a 2nd, 3rd, 4th+ pregnancy as your cervix often doesn't fully close up any more after the first birth.

That said, I never experienced any of the pressure or anything that you're describing either ... so maybe you are on your way to dilating? I'd give your OB another ring and ask what he / she is expecting in terms of labour starting and explain the difference you feel now compared to when you saw him last.


----------



## Blah11

I had effacement pains with my last pregnancy for weeks :( felt like shooting pains up my vagina lol


----------



## Paperhearts

I believe some people can for sure. I think sometimes those sharp, stabby pains like a pp mentioned can sometimes be dilation.


----------



## OurLilFlu

I've heard that those 'lightening crotch' pains can be dilation, or just baby banging intoa cervical nerve. Opinions? I hope it means something is changing, I get them every so often and yowzers!


----------



## Mommy2be20

I thought crotch lightning for sure meant dilation with DD (maybe it did!) but not holding true for this little guy. I've had far more crotch lightning this pregnancy, more so the last couple weeks and I'm only half a cm dilated :dohh: I'm sure some women can, maybe how quickly the dilation happens plays a factor? My best guess :flower:


----------



## allforthegirl

OurLilFlu said:


> I've heard that those 'lightening crotch' pains can be dilation, or just baby banging intoa cervical nerve. Opinions? I hope it means something is changing, I get them every so often and yowzers!

My opinion is that it very very well could just be the way baby sits on a nerve. As I have been having tons of those so called lightening pains for weeks and weeks and didn't even change my cervix at all. Now with that being said every pg is different so who knows maybe it is changing for you. Only way to know is getting checked.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I'm not getting my hopes up re:lightening crotch lol I don't even know when my midwife starts checking.. I don't even think I want to know honestly


----------



## WantsALittle1

I personally think so. I would feel a ripping/tearing feeling in my vagina, go in and find out that I'd progressed a little bit (even if only 0.5 cm here or there).


----------



## wavescrash

Erised said:


> I can't say I felt my cervix dilate with either of my previous pregnancies, not until way after having contractions anyway. As for being 2 cm dilated, I was told after my first that it's possible to be several cm dilated for weeks in a 2nd, 3rd, 4th+ pregnancy as your cervix often doesn't fully close up any more after the first birth.

I've heard that too but was surprised to find out several times earlier in my pregnancy I was closed up tight. I had a few internal exams for various reasons (a fall, bleeding, etc) and each time I was closed up tight and thick. I thought for sure being baby #3, I'd be naturally dilated to a 1 or something lol.


I've had lots of lightning crotch where I can tell it's baby on nerves or hitting my cervix but I've had some pains I don't know how to describe other than what I'd imagine feeling your cervix change felt like. But I honestly don't know if that's even possible or all in my mind lol.


----------

